# A really long rant against SBI bank !!!!



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 5, 2008)

I have had really bad experiences in India but this really tops them all Or Does It ??? Well here it goes ::: i wanted to open a FD account in SBI bank for a period of 1000 days and that part of the amount was to be from my ICICI bank account (the sh33iest of all indian banks ) and the rest was to be withdrawn from my PPF account in the same SBI branch..

Now the person who was supposed to open the account refused to even see me for 7-8 minutes .... 
Somehow (by god's grace i must say) he noticed that i was sitting over there..  i told him in the simplest of terms what i wanted to do ...... His reply to this (which was plain absurd and Bull S. BTW) was to withdraw the amount from the ICICI bank and pay it in cash at this bank and also to open a saving account at this bank .. 

Just to clear it out with him i again said that i wanted the amount only after the 1000 day period and for that i cud open a account any time next week let alone within three years . And also the amount was too large to carry it in person and i pleaded with him to accept a cheque instead .. But to no avail .... Anyways i withdrew the amount and drove back to the other end of the city only to find that the bank was closed as Sat was a half day .... 

For the next three days i had a harrowing time filling the same forms again & again as the guy simply did not understand what i wanted to do ..... In the end i wanted to end it all and refused to open the FD in this bank... I complained to the branch manager about all this and she assured me that she will take care of it ..... The next day i come to the bank i find that the egghead opened a FD on terms other than what i desired ...... That's when i really lost it ...... I again complained to the branch manager and now though she has assured me that she will do it herself if it's not done properly and will send the FD certificate by post ....

I mean what the heck is it just me or all just about every indian company does not care for their customers .... Airtel , ICICI bank are the worst from what i have and will encounter ever ever in my whole life .  And really soorryyyyyy for the long rant...


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

even they cant feed your name correct from a filled form.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2008)

That is why I say, we have just improved in how we dress, what we talk, how we entertain, etc. lifestyle.

The intellectual, responsible and willing people are still difficult to find.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is the problem with psbs, they forget that they are bankers and we are customers with whom they are suppose to interact politely , they act as if they are doing some favour to us,
sbi boasts of being big bank in india, but a very poor banking example, and a worst netbanking, dont which ___________  designed it


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 5, 2008)

I'v had similar experiences... esp. wih PSU banks. Last time was with Bank of Baroda. After just having a glance of the place and its employess, its quite clear that most of the employees are semi retards. I guess most of them spend their whole life with nothing but banking and have let their rot nicely in the process... esp. the older employees.

The last time I visited SBI to open an FD (just about 2 months back), the big fat dame at the counter was hardly even intrested in answering my questions. She was too busy counting cheques n stuff. I just abruptly walked out on her. I just refuse to patronise such businesses, as I belive in getting work done with minimal effort and time on my part.

Compared to that, I'm fairly happy about my HDFC account. I can get almost everthing done on phone and internet. Not to say I'v never had any gripes with them, but they have always sent me back happy, after I make a fuss. The very few times I'v had to visit the branch, I'v rarely had to wait for anything. I'd say the best bank is one whose branch you never have to visit!

As for Airtel, less said the better. This 4th grade company has been one of my worst experiences. Anyway, have just written about this in other threads, so wont repeat.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 5, 2008)

these people at the banks esp. cashiers think they are the owners of the bank and by giving our cash to us they are doing some favour.
i had a severe altercation with one HDFC bank cashier. later i had to shout for the bank manager and tell the cashier infront of everyone that its becoz of everyone in the queue that he has his job. if everyone decides to take the money out of the bank then he wud find himself on the road. i never went back there again!!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 6, 2008)

UPDATE ::: The FD has still not been opened but SBI has been SMSing me all throughout the day about the various withdrawals from PPF and the crediting of cash to the account. 
Why Shudn't they be not compensating me for the interest that i have lost for nearly 11 days... any legal eagles out here ?????


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually the process of opening the FD begins with you having the FD a/c & savings A/c with them so they can credit ur savings a/c with interest ,rather than shunting it to some other a/c in other bank.Marketing & Business strategy followed by them.

So the egghead pestered u to open the savings a/c with them.

about the cheque ...Cheque takes days for clearing (I think u went on a friday/Sat,so it will only be cleared mostly on tuesday...bcause RBI clearing house doesn't clear on Saturday..)Better yet u could have got a DD from ICICI.Hence he insisted on Cash Deposit...

Egghead Problem - Opening a FD with a different terms ..which was solved by the manager lady

New problem:

Please verify whether the PPF ac has been withdrawn.If so please ask the branch manager about the same & insist on getting the FD certificate by hand.Else warn her that the case will be given to the Banking Ombudsman for your area.These are guys who are appointed by the RBI to monitor any discrepancies.Though they take aeons to solve the case , once case is registered this casts a bad image on the branch...so she will take proper care.

About interest ...I  dont get one thing clear..have u deposited the money from ICICI into the FD or not


----------



## shri (Nov 6, 2008)

SBI charges a fee for inter city bank deposit even though its their own bank branch. WTH!!! And its minimum Rs. 25


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 7, 2008)

ArZuNeOs said:


> Actually the process of opening the FD begins with you having
> ......
> ......
> About interest .I  dont get one thing clear..have u deposited the money from ICICI into the FD or not



I know that they wanted my savings account but then for opening a account we have to submit everything in triplicate then make a duplicate of the triplicate and submit volumes of IDs also in triplicates ...

And yes I did go to the bank on a saturday but then it was the last sat of october .... and i had cash not a cheque .The money was transferred on 6th to the savings bank account and then in the distinct future it will be transferred to the FD account ...... 
For all u know i cud have purchased myself a good gfx card that i need with the interest alone..


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 20, 2008)

UPDATE:::: Finally got the FD certificate .... Heckled them so much and called up a few seniors so that they were forced to change the date to 5 nov instead of the 18th nov that they were putting ... 

*The reason given by a senior in SBI whom i knew professionally :: "They had lots of work to do in the festive season . So they cudn't read the details for ur account (meaning :not read at all) and were confused with someone else's . I apologise blah blah blah " .* 


Wow were they so busy that they cudn't read what was written on the form .... Gosh why didn't they just credit my account with zillions of rupees then . I still lost about 2 weeks of interest but then again I am just happy that they didn't lose the money .......


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh My goodness, SBI? Heck, look at my signature below and it will give you an idea about my experience with SBI.
You know what, after I threatened SBI top brass that I am going to spread the message in internet using forums, I got my job done. I had to wait for total of 6 months to recover my money. But then, I am not taking off my signature.

No matter which bank you are dealing with, as long as it is operated by Indians (typical Indians), you can never expect a decent dealing or handling. The clerk handling your case is an individual, each individual is different. Same things are handled differently by different clerks.

I had a problem with LG washing machine. The service personnel took the lid away and disappeared without a note. Despite numerous calls and emails, nothing happened. Only after I emailed their base at south korea, they responded. That is how things work in India.

No matter which company you are dealing with, as long as the front end is an Indian, things may not be as smooth as you might want it to be.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have savings account in three branches.. SBI, ICICI and HDFC.. although the ICICI one is a salary account for intern.. I just met them at my office and they opened an account for me with zero balance and all good stuff.. and my intern is over and I'm half a year aheadin time.. and my account benefits are still there.. its not even closed even when salary is getting deposited in it..

As far as my experiences.. HDFC one is a real  bliss.. when I maintain a low balance.. they even notified me by calling up instead of simply deducting the amount for not maintaining low balance..


----------



## confused!! (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a very horrible experience with HDFC bank. I tried to withdraw some 10000 bucks from a partner bank's atm which didn't come out but was deducted from my account...They took 61 days to refund it back to me after repeated phone calls and visits... the same thing happened once in ICICI bank and all it took was 6hrs and one phone call to get back my money


----------

